# Quality comparison (CafePress vs SpreadShirt)



## franz

Hi everyone,

I am preparing to open a tshirt shop using fulfillment site like cafepress and spreadshirt. My tee design for this store will be a bit colourful, and I have no interest spending couple hundred dollars for screen printing. Therefore my focus will be on spreadshirt's digital transfer, cafepress's heat transfer and their direct printing. Which option do you think that is better in terms of quality and washability? and which one do you recommend if the designs are quite detail?

thanks


----------



## Rodney

Hey Franz,

My best advice for you would be to just open a shop at spreadshirt and open a shop at cafepress, upload your graphic, order a couple of shirts and test it for yourself. Since it's free to setup a shop, I think that's the best way you are going to get a test for quality and see which meets the standards you have for your designs.

Technology wise, they are probably pretty equal. I haven't tested spreadshirt's digital printing (I have a few of the flock/flex printed designs), but I've seen tons of cafepress printed t-shirts. I think they look good for a digital print, but it's sort of a matter of opinion thing. Some people don't have favorable views of either printing service.

As you know, cafepress is now doing direct t-shirt printing along with heat press, so they may be able to give you more options (some people prefer the direct print while others prefer the heat press).

From the sound of it, I think it would be worth your peace of mind to just spend $50 bucks or so buying a few shirts and see which you prefer.


----------



## Skinbus

Regarding Cafepress quality; I ordered 1 of my own designs on a t-shirt & was less than impressed. Was too low on shirt, off center & crooked. If this is what cafe. sells for shop owners I'd be ashamed to put my name on it. If you sell there be sure to check the workmanship before you sell. You could lose business quickly.


----------



## poeticah

Hi Skinbus, have you tried any of the other t-shirt print services like zazzle or spreadshirt or printmojo or printfection? Do you know anything about threadless?


----------



## Rodney

> Do you know anything about threadless?


Threadless isn't a t-shirt fulfillment service or printing service. They are an online t-shirt store.


----------

